# Extreme spalted pecan rolling pen



## tseger (Dec 13, 2006)

Because of the spalting, I dont know how practicle this is, but my wife loves it and I guess that's what counts. It does make for a great conversation piece though.   Tim


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Dec 13, 2006)

I think you mean rolling PIN or is this really a new pen style not seen before[]

-Peter-[]


----------



## tseger (Dec 13, 2006)

That's exactly what I meant.[B)] Tim


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 13, 2006)

Looks good, great piece of wood.


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 13, 2006)

Wow, just think of all the great looking pens that would have made![}] []


----------



## tseger (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />Wow, just think of all the great looking pens that would have made![}] []
> [/quote
> That's exactly what I thought, but when my wife saw it she wanted a rolling pin so....she got a rolling pin, but I still got a half log about 2 ft long so I'll still get some pens out of the deal.  Tim


----------



## Dario (Dec 14, 2006)

Awesome spalting!  Now, lets see the pen [}]


----------



## kent4Him (Dec 14, 2006)

Very nice.  I would have loved to have some of that to make an ornament.  You wouldn't by chance have a 2x2x2 piece left?


----------



## kkwall (Dec 14, 2006)

Very nice piece of wood.


----------



## Skye (Dec 14, 2006)

I got a lung infection just looking at the pic!


----------



## tseger (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kent4Him_
> <br />Very nice.  I would have loved to have some of that to make an ornament.  You wouldn't by chance have a 2x2x2 piece left?


I think that can be arranged. I'll send an email now.  Tim


----------



## Czarcastic (Dec 14, 2006)

Tim,
That's a great looking piece!
Just please let your wife know she really should not be using that for anything but decoration.

Spalted wood and food preparation (cooking or baking) are a potentially dangerous combination.

And I'd rather see more pictures of your beautiful turnings than hear that one of them made you sick!  [xx(]


----------



## Skye (Dec 14, 2006)

If the piece was kiln dried, would that have killed the bacteria in the wood?


----------



## tseger (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Czarcastic_
> <br />Tim,
> That's a great looking piece!
> Just please let your wife know she really should not be using that for anything but decoration.
> ...


Thanks, yea, it's just for decrative purposes. Mostly a conversation piece.  Tim


----------



## TBone (Dec 14, 2006)

Very nice piece, beautiful wood


----------



## Czarcastic (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skye_
> <br />If the piece was kiln dried, would that have killed the bacteria in the wood?


It's a fungus, not a bacteria.  It will live with any moisture at all (even the &lt;10% from a kiln) and rejuvinate the moment the moisture level raises  - humidity in most homes is in the 40% - 60% area.  
The piece can be treated with fungicide, but I seriosuly doubt you'll get full penetration.  And besides, I'm pretty sure most fungicides are toxic and I sure wouldn't want to put any on a rolling pin!

Best thing to do is exactly what Tim is doing... Spalted woood is for decoration.  Never use spalted wood for products that will touch food (that includes bowls)


----------



## Skye (Dec 14, 2006)

Ok, bare with me here.

If the fungus can live in 10% post kiln, what's to keep your average spalted pen from rotting away?


----------



## Dario (Dec 14, 2006)

Skye,

They are alive but not active (like in hibernation) until they get hydrated enough.


----------



## Skye (Dec 14, 2006)

Ah, like a rolling pin full of sea monkeys. lol


----------



## NavyDiver (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skye_
> <br />Ah, like a rolling pin full of sea monkeys. lol



Now, there's an intersting analogy [].


----------



## tseger (Dec 14, 2006)

SEA MONKEYS...... in my rolling pin!!!????  Any body want to buy a good used rolling pin?[]


----------



## jjenk02 (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tseger_
> <br />SEA MONKEYS...... in my rolling pin!!!????  Any body want to buy a good used rolling pin?[]



I'll take it off your hands[]


----------



## GaryMGg (Dec 15, 2006)

Tim,
That's just fabulous. I've gotta find some spalted pecan like that. What a great looking
piece you've created.

Gary

ps: we must be thinkin' similarly --&gt; post forthcoming.


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 16, 2006)

Wow, that's gorgeous wood and a nice looking pin too.  I've got a friend who sells spalted maple cutting boards for $60.00.  I asked him about the spalt and he said that it was safe.  I'm not sure I'd want to try it.  I have a piece that is nicely curled and is spalted and ambrosia too.  I've not wanted to use it for anything like a cutting board, unless I was sure it was OK.
Rob


----------



## tseger (Dec 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigRob777_
> <br />Wow, that's gorgeous wood and a nice looking pin too.  I've got a friend who sells spalted maple cutting boards for $60.00.  I asked him about the spalt and he said that it was safe.  I'm not sure I'd want to try it.  I have a piece that is nicely curled and is spalted and ambrosia too.  I've not wanted to use it for anything like a cutting board, unless I was sure it was OK.
> Rob


Thanks for the nice coments. I love that wood for more than one reason. It was cut from my Uncle's yard about two years ago just after he passed away. Me and my brother have played in and under that tree all our lives. In a way, part of Uncle Hubert lives on in each piece I turn out of that wood[]
BTW, Rob, did you read my post on th real meaning of Christmas? I think you will appreciate it.  Tim


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 16, 2006)

Great piece of wood and turning. [:0]


----------



## bob393 (Dec 17, 2006)

Nice work!


----------



## csb333 (Jan 3, 2007)

That is one fine looking piece of wood. I would feel strange using it because it looks too good to use.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 4, 2007)

Steven said, "Spalted wood and food preparation (cooking or baking) are a potentially dangerous combination."
  I don't know if that statement is right or wrong. But I would like to see some definitive information on the subject.
  A wingshot guess tells me to err on the side of caution however.


----------



## tseger (Jan 4, 2007)

Frank, I'm like you I don't know either, but I'm not taking any chances. This rolling pin won't be used for any kind of food prepairation.   Tim


----------



## Doghouse (Jan 4, 2007)

Steve,
I have been using a couple of spalted bowls for years now.  They are fruit bowls and have had no problems with them.  The spalting pattern has not changed at all.  I treated them with mineral oil and do so every now and again.  No problems to date.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 5, 2007)

Tim,
That is a great piece of wood... When I saw your uncle's name, thought for just a second we might be kin... I had an Uncle Hubert also, but he died many years ago... one of my favorite uncles... spent many a night at their house.


----------

